# [solved] ipw3945 invalid misc high on TX

## igrat

Hi there,

I have my Thinkpad Z61m with a  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) connected over WPA2 to a Fritz!Box 7050 (Firmware 14.04.31)  and a desktop. I'm using ipw3945 

```
net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2

net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0
```

and in kernel modules of ieee80211 (2.6.20-gentoo-r4) and net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7.

The driver works mostly well, though big data transfers to the laptop are extremly slow (nfs with udp, or scp with tcp). For second nothing is transfered, then a chunk , then nothing ......

Transfers from the laptop to the desktop are fine and use the whole bandwidth

iwconfig:

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"xxxxx"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:xx:0E:xx:xx:5C   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=66/100  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-63 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2165   Missed beacon:0

```

shows a lot of invalid misc packages. The thing is that it worked fine a couple of weeks ago. Since I dind't copy files  lately i can't figure out what change broke the configuration.   :Confused: 

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance

igratLast edited by igrat on Tue Jul 17, 2007 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## igrat

searched bugdatabase of the projekts, but couldn't find a suting bug. Is there nobody with this prob?  :Shocked: 

----------

## igrat

the wired thing is that sambatransfers are stable at a third of the bandwidth.

Anyone a idea?

----------

## igrat

seems to have been a bug in the firmware 14.04.31 of the fritz!box. With 14.04.33 everything's working fine.

The entry in the changelog was something like "improved stability of wlan" lol

cheers

igrat

----------

## Wolfpack98

it would help if u could post the exact solution and how you got it, cause I'm having a very very similar problem here.

Thanks!

----------

